

The Chattering Classes are now the Twittering Classes - swombat
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2009/06/07/the-chattering-classes-are-now-the-twittering-classes/?awesm=tcrn.ch_3JP&utm_campaign=techcrunch&utm_content=techcrunch-autopost&utm_medium=tcrn.ch-twitter&utm_source=direct-tcrn.ch

======
wallflower
> This showed that some 80 percent of Twitter accounts have fewer than 10
> follower

I think this distribution is a sign that more normal (mainstream) people are
joining Twitter. From a brief scan of the public trend line, it looks like
more people are just talking about their life with their friends than trying
too hard to tweet(*) something of significance.

Why is it on Twitter that some celebrities try to come across as normal people
and some normal people (in the guise of social media experts) try to come
across as experts/gurus?

<http://tweetingtoohard.com>

------
anigbrowl
A particularly amusing example ripped from today's headlines...your tax
dollars at work:

"Pres Obama you got nerve while u sightseeing in Paris to tell us 'time to
deliver' on health care. We still on skedul/even workinWKEND."

More at:
[http://voices.washingtonpost.com/44/2009/06/07/irked_grassle...](http://voices.washingtonpost.com/44/2009/06/07/irked_grassley_tweets_vacation.html?wprss=44)
/background:
[http://www.politico.com/blogs/anneschroeder/0309/Grassley_th...](http://www.politico.com/blogs/anneschroeder/0309/Grassley_the_Twitterer.html)

------
Tichy
From wikipedia: "As such, the notion of 'chattering classes' can be seen as an
antonym to the older idea of an unrepresented Silent Majority"

Well anybody can chime in on Twitter, so no excuses for being unrepresented.

